# raising turkeys



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I know we've discussed much the topic of hunting turkeys. But, I wanted to know if anybody has any experience raising domestic breeds for the dinner table. I'm thinking about adding a couple toms to the homestead, and had a few questions- 
1-How fast (lbs/week) can i expect them to grow.
2- are they noisy? are they untimely(do they gobble early morning)?
3- Can they range with my egg hens without bloodshed?

thanks!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

blackbear said:


> 3- Can they range with my egg hens without bloodshed?


I think this is all you have to worry about
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackhead_disease


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up raising turkeys. Hate 'em with a passion...**** stupid ****ty things.

Your specific questions depend on breed. But if I was going to raise just a couple for table fare, I'd go with the Broad-Breasted Bronze. They're absolute cowards and will stay away from your chickens or any other living thing on your property. They're big, so other critters on the property are happy to let them be by themselves. Young toms will grow to 25-30 pounds. They don't reproduce. They're fairly quiet if there's just a couple of them, but will raise a ruckus at nightfall.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We raised a few a couple years ago up at our cabin in Idaho. Kept them in a coop with the egg hens. **** things ate like horses. One of the toms actually grew to be about 4ft high, when we killed him he was something like 68 lbs :? We had to split the breast to get it to fit in the oven with the shelf on the bottom rack. Poor thing actually ate himself to death. Got to the point that he couldnt support his own weight, so he would just sit in front of the feeder & eat all day long. I think they were rio grands, but not too sure!!!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

What do you all recommend for a backyard processing technique? I like to do it the quickest and most painless way, but these buggers are so big now, and they're just gonna get bigger. I'm figuring Im either gonna have to wrap up their wings to hold them down, or my best idea so far is to just walk up behind 'em, and slit their throat with a knife. 

Anybody have any other techniques?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are stronger men than I. There is no way I could eat one of my pets. We have egg hens, and they follow us, jump on our laps to be petted. I just couldn't do it.

Don't get me wrong I'm not judging. I would probably raise a turkey, if I had land and could eat the little guy.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I have pet hens too. I don't think i could eat them.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Snipe said:


> I have pet hens too. I don't think i could eat them.


Oh come on guys!! Partaking in the food chain, especially with the relationships we love, raise and nurture is what it's all about. Doesn't get any better than that. What you don't eat the tomato's living outside the door?

Hah, poor tomato's just can't run away...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not judging, I'm just a wuss.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Neighbor has them but I don't here them much. but when I do its interesting to listen to tem but whenever i'm practicing my goose calling they gobble back and according to my neighbor it makes the turkeys sick or something when they gobble cause it stress them or something.

Thanks


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

blackbear said:


> What do you all recommend for a backyard processing technique? I like to do it the quickest and most painless way, but these buggers are so big now, and they're just gonna get bigger. I'm figuring Im either gonna have to wrap up their wings to hold them down, or my best idea so far is to just walk up behind 'em, and slit their throat with a knife.
> 
> Anybody have any other techniques?


Practice your bow skills? :lol: :lol:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

A cardbord box witha head size hole in it and a shot gun. Have your self a little game of cat and mouse? Or if you have a lot-o-time substitute said shotgun for your bow.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> blackbear wrote:
> What do you all recommend for a backyard processing technique? I like to do it the quickest and most painless way, but these buggers are so big now, and they're just gonna get bigger. I'm figuring Im either gonna have to wrap up their wings to hold them down, or my best idea so far is to just walk up behind 'em, and slit their throat with a knife.
> Anybody have any other techniques?


I grew up next door to a farmer and he used to invite me over to help with the Thanksgiving and Christmas turkeys. He just had me hold the bird while he stretched the neck over an old stump and threw down the axe. The turkeys would lose their head with one chop and then run around the yard without a head.


----------

